# Jim's worms strike again



## wingshooter1002 (May 27, 2007)

So was out fishing in a local lake, wasnt getting anything. i decided to go to my go to bait, the senko. i had 2 of jims worms left so i rigged one wacky. started whacking the snot out of them. here is one of them.


----------



## Jim (May 27, 2007)

Awesome! 
Glad they caught fish for you! Thats a nice size bass too!


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 28, 2007)

it wasnt a lunker by any means but he was really fun to catch. only downside is, i found 2 of your worms i had left in the boat, and used them both. now i am out of them for sure! guess i need to win the angler of the year contest to get some more. lol. went to a local river by my house later that evening and started slaming them on the reaction innovations sweet beaver! i had my speculations about this bait but wow. not anymore.


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2007)

For some reason I cant catch a fish to save my life on a Sweet Beaver. I rig them weightless texas style......... :evil:


----------



## cjensen (May 28, 2007)

Nice looking fish you landed. I'm with you jimmyt...seems like everybody can kill em on those RI sweet beavers but me...frustrating.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 28, 2007)

I have only caught a very few fish on the sweet beavers so I am with you. I will stick to my other stuff and pretend those baits do not exist. :lol:


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 28, 2007)

well youre missing out man. i put a small bullet sinker on it texas rigged and the throw it to some cover, and let it sink. alot of times they will strike on its fall. once the ripple subside, drag it ever so slightley across the bottom with tiny minute twitches. basically, work it like a senko. pauses and all. when you feel tink bump thump, wait two seconds and lean into it.


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> well youre missing out man. i put a small bullet sinker on it texas rigged and the throw it to some cover, and let it sink. alot of times they will strike on its fall. once the ripple subside, drag it ever so slightley across the bottom with tiny minute twitches. basically, work it like a senko. pauses and all. when you feel tink bump thump, wait two seconds and lean into it.



Im going to try them again this weekend. Lets see what happens.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 28, 2007)

i use junebug color.


----------

